# Yote call help



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just finished my AR and looking to get after some yotes. I have never hunted them before just seen them while deer hunting and would like to take up a new hobby. Looking at asking Santa for a electronic caller but not sure what one to go with any advice would be great. Also are there any good magazines out there to get some tips or any forums like this that are predator hunting based
Thanks for any info 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Predatoruniversity.com lots of great info......the FoxPro wildfire 2 is a nice unit.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

claytonhaske said:


> Predatoruniversity.com lots of great info......the FoxPro wildfire 2 is a nice unit.


X2 on the wildfire , I bought one last fall and love it . But by no means think that that FoxPro will always call in a coyote , fox , etc . If you seriously want to get into it you might want to consider getting some mouth calls also . A good open reed or closed reed distress call and a good open reed howler are always a good backup . If you want some more good info on yote hunting , there are some great websites dedicated to predator hunting . Get on one of those and read all that you can to shorten your learning curve , its a very tough and usually unrewarding hobby . If you have any more questions don't be afraid to send me a pm .


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Check out Predator Xtreme magazine. Lots of good info. Also Google DogBreath coyote calls. Todd Sullivan really knows his stuff. We had him for a seminar last year and everyone wanted him again this year. We booked him, but the seminar is not until March 22, 2014.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Predatormastersforums.com has all the information you need and then some.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ski said:


> Predatormastersforums.com has all the information you need and then some.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2 Tons and tons of info on there !


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Bulldawg said:


> X2 Tons and tons of info on there !


X3. If u get on the calling in the east section theres a pretty big ohio following. I use mouth calls more than electronic calls and there alot cheaper. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

